# Μικρές Αγγελίες > Ανταλλάσσονται-Ζητούνται-Χαρίζονται αντικείμενα > [ΧΑΡΙΖΕΤΑΙ] χαριζεται baytril

## vasilis.a

χαριζεται baytril.ανοιχτηκε πριν ενα μηνα.στην συσκευασια αναγραφει οτι διαρκει ενα μηνα απο την ημερα που θα ανοιχτει.μιλησα με καποιον υπευθυνο στην εταιρια εισαγωγης και με διαβεβαιωσε οτι απο την στιγμη που θα ερθει σε επαφη με τον ατμοσφαιρικο αερα το περιεχομενο εχει περιπου 2 μηνες δραστικοτητα εφοσον φυλασεται σε σκοτεινο μερος χωρις υψηλη θερμοκρασια.απλα στην ετικετα αναγραφεται 1 μηνας για λογους ασφαλειας.το δινω σε οποιον το εχει αμμεσα αναγκη και δεν μπορει να αγορασει.

----------

